# Nikon D90 Camera - flash recommendations?



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Okay, so it what would you recommend for a flash for a DR90?

Also keep in mind it has to be a setup that is pretty straight forward, I'm still trying to learn how to use my camera...

Lainee


----------



## dnf777 (Jun 9, 2009)

FOM said:


> Okay, so it what would you recommend for a flash for a DR90?
> 
> Also keep in mind it has to be a setup that is pretty straight forward, I'm still trying to learn how to use my camera...
> 
> Lainee



a D90?

There is a new Nikon SB700 flash that is the newest and latest. It has a little more capability, and much easier user interface than the SB600. The SB900 is the big daddy of them all, with the most range and rapid fire capability, which not many amateurs really need.

I would recommend at least the -600, as it has an articulating head, so that you can "bounce flash" for indirect light, which is very useful.

The 600 can be had for around 220, the 700 around 300, and the 900...around 400.

Whatever you go with, I would highly recommend a high-quality set of rechargeable batteries, such as the sanyo eneloops and a smart charger. It will pay for itself rather quickly. If you use standard alkalines, do NOT leave them in your flash. I trashed a SB600 with duracells that way, and its not an uncommon occurence.


----------



## jax (May 18, 2010)

I will ask my wife


----------



## jax (May 18, 2010)

bump above


----------



## jax (May 18, 2010)

I will have to check


----------



## jax (May 18, 2010)

My wife has a canon powershot or something


----------



## Doug Moore (Nov 8, 2006)

Depending on your budget the SB 800. I have the SB 600 and it has served me well.


----------



## dnf777 (Jun 9, 2009)

Doug Moore said:


> Depending on your budget the SB 800. I have the SB 600 and it has served me well.


You may find used 800s, but they have been replaced with the -900 if you want a new one. The 700 is the new 600, and seems to be a great tool for a reasonable price for a serious amateur. (the trend seems to be for more user-friendly interfaces, and the -700 is the latest in that push)


----------



## dnf777 (Jun 9, 2009)

hey Lainee,
I didn't mention....if you want a basic flash, and no fancy strobe capabilities, most of the third party flashes will do just fine...for about a third of the price of a nikon flash. 

What you will get for your money with the nikon is through-the-lens (TTL) flash-synch capabilities, and a flash that will automatically adjust its cone of light to match the zoom setting of your lens. Not necessary for basic flash photography, but will help to maximize the range of the flash, without washing out the closer shots. Also, (getting a little fancy here) is the compatability to run flashes off the camera, using the D90's flash commander capability. This will let you use the on-camera flash in addition to having your nikon flash being held off to the side (wireless triggering) for tangent lighting. Can really get some nice shadowing and relief effects, but again, not necessary for basic use.

Just a few last minute thoughts that came to mind.....

One truism with camera gear: buy the best you can afford--you almost always get your money's worth....whether or not you use it to its potential, is up to you.


----------



## Doug Moore (Nov 8, 2006)

dnf777 said:


> You may find used 800s, but they have been replaced with the -900 if you want a new one. The 700 is the new 600, and seems to be a great tool for a reasonable price for a serious amateur. (the trend seems to be for more user-friendly interfaces, and the -700 is the latest in that push)


 I need to get up to speed, been too long since I looked at anything new photography related .


----------

